# Putting newspaper articles into collection



## larryslade (Oct 26, 2010)

I get the boston globe every day. I just realized I can't save any articles from the paper into a collection. Anybody know why? thanks


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

larryslade said:


> I get the boston globe every day. I just realized I can't save any articles from the paper into a collection. Anybody know why? thanks


Larry, I have never tried to do that, but there are probably some KB members here who will be able to help you. In the meantime, I will see if I can find anything about saving articles to collections.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not sure that periodicals are supported with collections. At least, the manual says, "You can create collections to . . . organize your books, personal documents, and Audible books," -- no mention of magazines, newspapers, or blogs. Have you been able to add any other periodical to a collection?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Periodicals can't be 'collected' except to the extent that an issue will automatically move to the "Back Issues" collection when a new issue comes down.  The last 7 issues can always be found there.

Note this is for magazines and newspapers.  With blogs, new posts just show up at the top of the full document.  And older posts will eventually go away depending on how long the posts are and how frequently they're posted.

Not sure why they made it work this way. . .but it is 'as designed'.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I have tried to create a NY Times collection so that my paper shows up at the top of my collections list each morning. No luck. I can make the collection but can't put the individual daily papers in it. 

I'm still experimenting with how to organize collections. I want my collection titles up front and I don't want them to change position each time I wake Kindle. It drives me crazy to have to scan for a collection each time because it's in a different place. 

Currently, I'm organizing by title and typing asterisks in front of each collection title. My favorite and most frequently used collections have four asterisks and then I use three, two, and one to rank remaining collections. This way they stay in the same order at the top of the list. 

However, now every individual title of every book and document is listed alphabetically following the collections list. My NY Times, of course, ends up a few pages in. Crazy! I just want a clear, concise table of contents showing collections which stay in the same order each time I go to the home page. I don't need to see an eleven-page list. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Once you've made collections, you can sort by collections.  When you do, collections will be listed first, in order of most recent, followed by any uncollected content -- periodicals, for instance.

If you want the Collections to display alphabetically, you can use symbols to put them at the beginning of the list, as you've discovered, but then you have to sort by title and it will show all the other content behind it -- whether or not collected.  So, yeah, your NYT will be back a few pages. 

If you do sort that way, though, you can get to it more quickly by typing the first word of the title -- probably "t" for "The". . . .but the more books you get the further back it's going to go.

On my DX I sort by collections.  I only have 8 categories or so and the periodicals follow it.  I don't have more then 2 pages of 'home' this way so I can find things quickly.  On my K3 I have about 10 collections so they all show up on the first page. . . .only Archives and any uncollected things show on subsequent pages.  I don't have any periodicals that go to my K3.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, Anne.

I did have everything sorted by collections at first, exactly as you explained. It just bugged me that each time I started, my list was rearranged. I guess the system moves most recent to the top each time.

I guess I have a choice of a short list that bumps around or a long list that stays the same with the _Times_ toward the back in the "N" part of the list.

Oh well. I'm off to download my Sunday edition.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mayfire said:


> Thanks, Anne.
> 
> I did have everything sorted by collections at first, exactly as you explained. It just bugged me that each time I started, my list was rearranged. I guess the system moves most recent to the top each time.
> 
> ...


Is there a way to rename the collection that the Times is in? (Add an "a" or an "e"(for e-newspapers), or even a symbol?) I think that's probably been answered in the negative, but it just popped into my head and I don't have time right now to go back and read a lot of posts or search.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

It's not the collection itself that's the problem, I think. It's probably the way Amazon delivers and manages the periodicals. For some reason, like the Archives section, periodicals are handled differently from other content.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder if Calibre could convert it to something less "newspaperish" which would be more like a book that could be added to collections?  Of course that adds additional steps for sure.


----------

